# Schwinn Hornet value



## bookojj (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm new to the forum, but I've been collecting old bikes for years.  I have a couple of Schwinn Hornets (1952 I believe) which I plan to sell.  One is original and one has been painted.  Any idea how much to ask for them?  Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 16, 2019)

Don't know what the value is, Cali prices are higher, but those garage doors are KILLER! Coolest looking garaged doors I've seen.


----------



## bookojj (Jun 17, 2019)

Thanks brother.  We were shooting for a West Indies look.  Do you have any suggestions on how I can place a value on these bikes?  I don't want to give them away, but I'm not trying to get rich off them either.  I don't think the girl's versions carry nearly as much value.... I just need the space, and I'm keeping my '37 Cleveland Welding Supply Roadmaster.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 17, 2019)

I think the blue girls schwinn is worth around $175 its a nice survivor and equipped but is a girls bike. Nice!


----------



## bookojj (Jun 17, 2019)

Many thanks John!!  Very helpful


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 17, 2019)

Welcome to the Cabe. 
I'd say $125 - $150 on the blue one since it's missing the headlight. 
Brown one has several missing / incorrect parts, and being repainted also hurts the value. $50?
The wheels on the brown one (if they are Schwinn S2 wheels) are probably worth more than the complete bike.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 17, 2019)

There's a very similar bike on Ebay right now for $200.  I think that at $150, a pwrson could part it out and make a profit.
Tank $75
Rack 65
Chain guard 25
Truss rods 50
Seat 60
Wheel set 60
Even the head badge is worth $30.
Check out similar items on Ebay and set a price for yourself.


----------



## bookojj (Jun 17, 2019)

great input guys.  Maybe I should part it out??!?!??  Cheers!!


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 17, 2019)

bookojj said:


> great input guys.  Maybe I should part it out??!?!??  Cheers!!




That's entirely up to you. Yes, they are worth more that way. But, it is also a p.i.t.a.
Get ready to find boxes and packing material, and make multiple trips to the post office / fedex. 
And then the bare frames are virtually worthless, may as well throw them in the trash.
Parting would definitely get you top dollar, but it's not for everyone. You really have to decide if it's worth the time and effort that it takes.
Just something to think about.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 17, 2019)

You'd be lucky if you can get between$100-150! Girls bikes are a hard sell!


----------



## bookojj (Jun 17, 2019)

great input.  I will post them cheap on local craigslist.  Many thanks for the help!!!


----------



## lounging (Jun 17, 2019)

bookojj said:


> I just need the space, and I'm keeping my '37 Cleveland Welding Supply Roadmaster.




Please show us your CWC roadmaster


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 17, 2019)

bookojj said:


> I'm new to the forum, but I've been collecting old bikes for years.  I have a couple of Schwinn Hornets (1952 I believe) which I plan to sell.  One is original and one has been painted.  Any idea how much to ask for them?  Any help would be most appreciated.
> View attachment 1016346View attachment 1016347View attachment 1016348View attachment 1016349



I just bought a guys bike hornet and i value that at around $400.00. Mines got the rack and truss rods,but no tank. I think maybe $200.00 for the blue one and maybe $100.00-125.00 for the brown one. It's worth what ever some one's willing to pay. I think this would be a good starting point. Good luck. Ride ON . Razin.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 17, 2019)

bookojj said:


> great input.  I will post them cheap on local craigslist.  Many thanks for the help!!!



Start high, you can always come down.  If you parted out the blue bike, you could make more $. But that's just one less to be ridden.  Some of us older guys like ridind "step throughs". They're easier to mount and the gearing makes them easier to ride.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 17, 2019)

Go on Facebook and search for TRM Convertible Tanks.  Make that girl's bike into something really rad.


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 18, 2019)

This thread is a great example of how prices/values vary by region.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 18, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Go on Facebook and search for TRM Convertible Tanks.  Make that girl's bike into something really rad.
> View attachment 1016934




That’s pretty damn cool!


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 18, 2019)

TRM also makes a mullet rear fender.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 18, 2019)

Oh, I checked them out, alright. The tank is cool (and I want one). Too much of that, however, and I feel it might resemble a motorcycle from one of those discovery channel soap operas from last decade. But that’s me.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 18, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Go on Facebook and search for TRM Convertible Tanks.  Make that girl's bike into something really rad.
> View attachment 1016934



This really does it for me and girls bikes. Nothing wrong with riding them , as long as yoir knees in the breeze. I've seen these tanks before. Does any one know what they go for? Thanks and Ride On. Razin. P.S. Gweels bikes are cool too!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 18, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Oh, I checked them out, alright. The tank is cool (and I want one). Too much of that, however, and I feel it might resemble a motorcycle from one of those discovery channel soap operas from last decade. But that’s me.



Me Too!! I think that gweels bikes are finally coming into their own, Especially for us poor bastards that want a cheap ride when nothing else is available for what you can afford. Ride On. Razin.


----------

